# Mulching?



## AGarborist (Oct 20, 2016)

Who here sells mulching jobs on a regular basis?


----------



## ATH (Oct 20, 2016)

I fix mulching jobs done by others (when they volcano mulch)...but I don't really offer the service. If I am already working with a client and have time I'll do it as part of a larger package.

I see giving referrals on those as being a good way to build relationships with other landscaping companies....that is more valuable than the money I'd make most of the time.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

As far as soil remediation projects are concerned, yes.
Generally decompact and area first via air spade then top dress/mulch the new bedded area. Generally prefer a blend of compost and wood chip.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Mulching can be the single most important and beneficial "treatment" we have in tree care. Soil test first and pick materials after that.
If you have the time and resources, why not do the work correctly rather than having a hack company or the homeowner do it?


----------



## AGarborist (Oct 23, 2016)

Jason Douglas said:


> Mulching can be the single most important and beneficial "treatment" we have in tree care. Soil test first and pick materials after that.
> If you have the time and resources, why not do the work correctly rather than having a hack company or the homeowner do it?


I've always heard great things about organic mulching


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

See the literature review that Linda Chalker Scott put together regarding the topic. I think itbwas in an old Arboriculture and Urban Foresty or just GTS her name and mulching


----------



## Tom Crosthwaite (Dec 1, 2016)

often but access can be challenging http://trickytreesolutions.com/


----------

